# Solved: mcafee vs windows defender and windows firewall



## papaschlumpf (Sep 20, 2012)

HI guys I would just like to ask if windows defender and firewall are as good as mcafee if so I would uninstall mcafee and turn them on. why pay if they are just as good.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

If you have Windows 8, as your posting in that forum suggests, then you'd probably be OK. "Windows Defender" is actually the re-branded Microsoft Security Essentials, and that's a full anti-virus.

If you have Windows 7, as your compute specs indicate, then Windows defender is just antispyware. You can get MSE (for free), but don't have it by default.
Pick it up here: http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

I'd certainly suggest that MSE, coupled with the firewall, is as good as McAfee.


----------



## papaschlumpf (Sep 20, 2012)

thanks for your response i will try it out :up:


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

One of the first things I did with my Dell Inspiron 5720 laptop running Win 8 was to remove McAfee Internet Suite (trial version) and activate both Windows Defender and Windows Firewall. 

I might add I also run periodic scans with AntiMalwareBytes and SuperAntiSpyware (free versions). If you desire automatic scans with those 2 programs, you must purchase the pro versions.


----------

